# flourite black sand



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello everyone ,has anyone used flourite black sand for their aquarium? is it worth my time and money? please post comments about this sand.thank you.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

use it in both tanks. only qualm is that it stains filter media black.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Used it in a ten gallon for over a year, and it was great. I'm a die-hard Fluorite user, however I've also heard good things about Onyx black sand, and black Eco-Complete. I would personally suggest a bottom layer of mineralized topsoil, as well. Others do a bottom layer of organic potting soil and seal with sand, then top with Fluorite (Walstad Method). I wouldn't suggest peat moss as it rots underneath and can inhibit root system propagation.


----------

